# aquarium salt/epson salt?



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

so i went to petsbarn today cause my LFS i use was out of the air pumps and heaters that i needed, and was talking to a worker and for one i seem to be answering questions of his about fish, and then i asked about aquarium salt and he asked me what it was for and i told him and he said that is prob why they ad epsom salt to thier tanks, so my question is could i just buy epson salt since it is cheaper or is petsbarn cheap and dont want to even use their own products?


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Epsom salt (magnesium sulfate) is effective at increasing the General Hardness (GH) of the water (if that is the goal).


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

treating a sick fish and was raising the temp and was adding the aquarium salt to help in aiding of the medicine


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

As a medical aid, epsom salt could help treat constipated or bloated fish. 

For the treatment of other types of ailments I'm not sure if epsom salt has a role.


----------

